# Giving A Signature Away!



## Quanno (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm giving a signature away especially for the people who likes ike's sword:





I made three different photos of Ike's sword to make this.
So the first one who post here in this topic and who wants the signature gets it!
Good luck!

PS. If you want a specific font or color for your name, just say it.


----------



## boogaert-martijn (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah i want it
my name is Martijn it's Dutch.
trouwens jij komt ook uit nederland als het goed is.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 19, 2008)

Klopt (That's right)
PM me maar welk lettertype en kleur je naam moet zijn
(Pm me which font and color you want it)


----------

